# I'm going to try to ask a girl out on tuesday



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

There's a cute girl that attends social anxiety meetups near me. I am going to attend the same meetup she is going to and I'm going to try to ask her out on a date.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kinda funny how dead this section is compared to the frustration forum XD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Great idea, I'm rooting for you.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Great idea, I'm rooting for you.


Thanks


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Good luck man, let us know how it goes 😀


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Update: she cancelled her RSVP so she's not going after all. I'm so bummed out.... I feel.. empty.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe she canceled because she read this thread.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Life sucks. This is what I get for getting my hopes up.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

tonyhd71 said:


> Life sucks. This is what I get for getting my hopes up.


So things not going your way causes you to chastise yourself for getting your hopes up. That's why the Frustration thread is so popular, because people on here tend to think negatively. And she hadn't even rejected you.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

macky said:


> So things not going your way causes you to chastise yourself for getting your hopes up. That's why the Frustration thread is so popular, because people on here tend to think negatively. And she hadn't even rejected you.


It was always too good to be true. I just got too excited. I was fantasising us roaming the streets of Chicago, walking by the beach together, complaining about life together, drinking at bars together, etc..

For a moment I got detached from reality and felt a wave a positive optimism. Then reality struck me in the face and put me back in my place.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe she will attend next time?


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

tonyhd71 said:


> It was always too good to be true. I just got too excited. I was fantasising us roaming the streets of Chicago, walking by the beach together, complaining about life together, drinking at bars together, etc..
> 
> For a moment I got detached from reality and felt a wave a positive optimism. Then reality struck me in the face and put me back in my place.


Fair enough.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

I completely understand you. But use this desire to motivate yourself to more active next time you meet someone and ask as soon as possible, because you now know that you never know if this person will be there again. Don't turn negative, this negativity is what caused you the problems in the first place. 
Say to yourself: next time I meet a cool girl I will not wait until the next meeting!!!


----------

